# مشروع جديد ، إظهار جديد ، فن جديد



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

هذا هو مشروع أحد أصدقائي
و قد أخرجت له إظهاره

المشروع سكني، وقد واجهني عدة تحديات :
1- الألوان المطلوبه هي الأسود و البرتقالي
2- كثرة العناصر و نتوعها
3- أهمية التركيز على عدة عناصر " الموقع العام ، الفندق "
4- جذب الانتباه و هو أهم ما طلب مني " لوجود المشروع في أول قاعة العرض، فمن المهم أن يظل بذهن الرائي، "

و خرج المشروع بهذه الصوره ، و أستطيع القول أنه أحب ما أخرجت إلى قلبي ( بعد مشروعي بالطبع  )

أرجو منكم النقد ، و أي استفسارات أنا مستعد لها و سعيد بها


----------



## arc_fares (10 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة اخراج روعة وانت فية تفوقت واعتقد انك تفوقت حتى على نفسك  لان في مشاريعك الاولى (الاخراج) كنت بتركز على الاخراج اكثر من تركيزك على ظهور المشروع وكانت شوية بتوة لكن الاخراج دة مشاء الله عليك تسلم يديك.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اخوك م/ فارس.


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

حلو اوى الاظهار يا رامى ، احلى كمان من مشروعك لانه موضح المساقط اكثر ...


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

على فكره، المشروع ده دفعتي ، و عملته قبل ما اعمل مشروعي ب 3 أيام


----------



## المهندسة مي (10 يونيو 2006)

مشروع جميل .. بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2006)

الاظهار جميل ورائع


----------



## Eng.Rose (10 يونيو 2006)

ماشاء الله اسلوبك جميل جدا في الاظهار 
المشروع بصراحه جيد ولكن الاظهار ممكن يرقيه لدرجه الامتياز
بس ياريت اعرف انت بتستخدم اي برامج بالاضافه للفوتوشوب ؟ ولا فوتو شوب بس؟
keep going


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (10 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله الاظهار جميل جدا

فعلا ممكن يرفع من درجة المشروع جدا


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي كتييييييير لكل من شجعني

أنا فعلاً أعتز بهذا المشروع كثيراً


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

روز:
أنا في الإظهار أستخدم الفوتوشوب فقط، بالإضافه لمكتبه مهوله من الصور في كل مجالات الدنيا (10 جيجا )


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (11 يونيو 2006)

جميل جدا المشروع يا رامي بجد برافو عليك كل مدى بتحط مشاريع احلى من الاول ربنا يوفقك


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

فعلا يا روز الاظهار بالفوتوشوب اكثر من رائع ، تعرفى ان انا مشروعى الترم اللى فات واجه نقد من معيد انه مش فوتوشوب مع انى والله ما استخدمت غيره .... 
ياريت يا رامى لو يكون احد مشروعاتك فى الاجازة تحميل هذه المكتبة فى المنتدى لافادة الجميع ولو على مراحل .....


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

هاحاول طبعاً،  ، بس أما أدخل Dsl
بالمناسبه، أنا خدت أجازتي خلاص، عقبالكو..........

على فكره يا Soso واضح ان المعيد ده مبيفهمش حاجه خالص .........


----------



## eng.fadia (12 يونيو 2006)

برافو رامي اظهار اكثر من رائع 
و الsite plan جميل جدا
برافو عليك والله تسلم اديك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي جداً فاديه، 
عايز أشوف مشروعك في المنافسه ، ماشي


----------



## ملاك (12 يونيو 2006)

الاظهار رائع جدا


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك جداً جداً
مبروك على " عضو فعال جداً "


----------



## Arch_M (12 يونيو 2006)

اخراج معبر ومزغلل اقصد ان جاذب للإهتمام والمشاهدة 
يعطيك العافية
اعجبني استخدامك للأحمر وخصوصا عنما نشاهد الموقع العام 
وفقك الله


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

جميل يا رامي المشروع اوي ما شاء الله عليك الاظهار فعلا رائع


----------



## architect_999 (14 يونيو 2006)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م / رانية (14 يونيو 2006)

مشروع جميل جداً وياريت لو في صور توضح أكثر


----------



## RBF (15 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي جداً لكل من شارك ، و لو انني كنت اتمنى مزيد من النقد و التساؤلات

م/ رانيه: شكراً لمرورك، و أتمنى تكراره.............


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

اظهار جرئ بجد بجد عجبنى اوى وشدنى


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2006)

شكرك جداً روميرو
الجرأه مطلوبه دائماً، خاصه في العماره الحديثه


----------



## ابن البلد (23 يونيو 2006)

شي يرفع الرأس , الله أكبر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 يونيو 2006)

حلو المشروع يارامي اظهاره جميل بجد 
لكن انت لازم تفضحه انك عامله الشغل يعني :5: :70: 
بهزر معاك لكن بجد متزعلش احسن من مشروعك ياترى مين خد الدرجه الاعلى انت ولا هو


----------



## RBF (25 يونيو 2006)

هو صديقي الانتيم، فعادي مابينا ده، وحتى هو بيفتخر اني اللي عملتهولو
و بالمناسبه ، أنا مشروعي هو اللي جاب أكتر، بكتيييييير


----------



## ملك الحلوة (26 يونيو 2006)

حلو جدا يا رامى ولكن انتقادى على ترتيب اللوحة حيث اوضاع العناصر فى اللوحة


----------



## المهندس/محمود (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً لك.


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (27 يونيو 2006)

كل حاجه فى المشروع ممتازه بارك الله فيك وفى ِأنتيمك كنت عايزه أنقده بناء على طلبك بس معرفتش بجد مشروع رائع :13: والى مزيد من التفوق وياريت نشوف مشروعك اللى خد أكتر:2:


----------



## دمياطي (27 يونيو 2006)

أضافة مميزة في الفن المغماري


----------



## soumiiiii (27 يونيو 2006)

الإخراج كتير جميل
وعلى فكرة الألوان البرتقالي والأسود 
عطوه جمال لا يوصف


----------



## RBF (27 يونيو 2006)

ملك الحلوه:
ميرسي كتير على النقد، و لكن ترتيب اللوحه جاء مختلفاً عن المعتاد، و هذا كان مقصوداً لجذب الانتباه، و أعتقد ان المشروع نحج في ذلك " جذب الانتباه " ليس " تشتييت الانتباه"
و كان أفضل شيء جديد هو مكان كتابة العنوان، و طريقة كتابته و وضعه مع الواجهة العامه للمشروع
أشكرك على النقد ملك.

مهندسه معماريه:
ليس لهذه الدرجه، أشكرك كثيراً ، بالنسبه لمشروع تخرجي، فهو أول مشاركه لي في المنتدى، و هو أكثر مشروع تخرج نال ردوداً، أعتقد أنه بالصفحة الأولى حتى الآن 

دمياطي:
أشكرك لرأيك

سومي ي ي ي :
أشكرك بشده لرقة و جمال ردك، أتمنى ان يكونا انعكاس لروحك 

أيضاً أشكر كل من ساهم و شجع هذا الموضوع حتى الآن


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 يوليو 2006)

Rbf:
اشكرك كثيرا على هذا التوضيح وهل من الممكن تورينا مشروعك


----------



## ملك الحلوة (3 يوليو 2006)

اقصد يعنى حاجاتك التانية عشان انا فعلا باستفيد منها لانى حتى الان لم استخدم الكومبيوتر فى المشاريع بتاعتى :80:


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 يوليو 2006)

يا جماعة .................بدون زعل ارجو الانتباه الي الاخطاء اللغوية في الكتابة باللغة الانجليزية اذا كنا لا نعلم فلنتعلم ، او نستخدم لغتنا العربية بشكل صحيح ..............ما المشكلة ان نتكتب باللغة العربية...........هي اكثر صوابا من الكتابة بلغة لا نعرفها..............معذرة ولكن هذا الشئ يثيرني جدا بحكم اني عضو هيئة تدريس وبمجرد وقوع عيني علي خطأ من هذا النوع لا استطيع استكمال قراءة المشروع واستكشاف تفاصيله...............


----------



## RBF (4 يوليو 2006)

متأسف جدأً يا أحمد، بس تصدق، ماخدتش بالي من ان الكلمة غلط الا دلوقتي


----------



## RBF (4 يوليو 2006)

و على فكره، موضوع اللغة كان اجباري بالانجليزيه


----------



## دونى (4 يوليو 2006)

اخيرا استطعت قراءة احد مشاريعك بسم الله ما شاء الله اظهار جيد من حيث الشكل و التركيز على العناصر


----------



## RBF (1 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك دوني.. و مارأيك في التالي


----------



## RBF (1 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع 2006*

هذا من المشاريع الجديده لي في 2006

و قد واجهني في هذا المشروع:
1- قلة العناصر
2- الحاجه للإخراج الخفيف ( مشروع صيفي يعني  )
3- الحاجه للتركيز على الجوده العاليه للمناظير (عجباني جداً شخصياً )
4- التركيز على القطاع

و قد وضعت في المرفقات نسخة أوضح ...


----------



## دونى (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لاهتمامك براى و بالنسبة للمشروع انا شايفة انه حلو جدا خاصة ال 
elevations & main prespective :77: و بالنسبة للمساقط ممكن يكون اظهارك خفيف لهم بعض الشىء ممكن كنت تستخدم لون اغمق من كدا شوية لكن مقروءين بس بصراحة القطاع مش مقروء اوى بس المشروع كله :14: و انتظر روءية مشاريعك القادمة


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

تصحيح:

هذا من المشاريع التي قمت بإظهارها في 2006، المشروع لأحد الطلبه
و لكن الإظهار لي .. 

روني : 
ميرسي لتقديرك..


----------



## الخطابي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل """"""""""""""""""؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## HARD MAN (10 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا إظهار جميل وفكرة أجمل بس عندي ملاحظة بسييييطة جدا، كان من الممكن تعمل على إفراغ أو تخفيف الألوان من الخلفية التي تمر أسفل المخططات لكي تعطي تركيز أكثر عليها. 



تحياتي 

م. أبو أحمد


----------



## bosycat__2010 (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (18 يناير 2007)

كثير المشروع رائع 
واخراج كثير رائع


----------



## نادية (18 يناير 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا واوانه اروع


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع جيد ووفقك الله.


----------



## miro1_6 (30 مارس 2007)

عجبنى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا رامى
انت موهوب فعلا وشغلك كله ممتاز
وثقتك بنفسك وشغلك بيعجبنى اكتر
وياريت فعلا لو تنزل المكتبة دى علشان تفيد الكل
ولو مش عارف تنزلها دلوقتى انا ممكن انزلها بدالك بس قولى لو موافق وانا اخدها منك
وانزلها فى المنتدى


----------



## نور الغرباوى (31 مارس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## alhugafi66 (31 مارس 2007)

أريد واجهات مطاعم سياحيه


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (7 أبريل 2007)

بجد شى جميل جدا


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (7 أبريل 2007)

بجد شى جميل جدا


----------



## Archi27 (26 يونيو 2007)

عمل ممتاز يستحق التحية والتقدير


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع جيد بس الالوان صعبه


----------



## زكرياء 08 (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع جميل


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اعرف ان الفنون جنون والعمارة ام الفنون بس بجد اول مرة اشوف فنان فنه رائع كدة بس عاقل جدا حتى فى فنه بجد المشروع الجديد رائع رائع بجد 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## RBF (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ميرسي جداً Sasy كلماتك رقيقه جداً أعتز بيها


----------



## النجر83 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسنت (20 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو اوى بس حاسة انه ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## مهم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل بالتوفيق


----------



## مهم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا بالتوفيق


----------



## معمارية من البصرة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ragabgogo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع بصراحة جميل جدا وربنا يوفقك ونشوفك احسن من كده


----------



## jatli33 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

bon projet avec une belle organisation


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

tres merci


----------



## مهندسة متمرسة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

حلو اخراجك لابأس به ولكن حابه أنه تخرجه أحسن من كذا
مشكووور
تحياتي لك مهندسة متمرسة


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

أوكي يا باشمهندسه يا متمرسه

و أحب أقولك ان الموضوع تطور كتير، الصور دي من سنه تقريباً


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله الاظهار رائع وجميل


----------



## كريم العاني (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل ....


----------



## عدوولل (12 ديسمبر 2007)

انت مبدع في طريقة توزيع الكتل علئ المساحة المخصص


----------



## معماري شاطر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بحب احكيلك انك شاطر بالاظهار المعماري والى الامام
م.محمد هندم


----------



## RBF (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ميرسي للأعضاء 
عجبني جداً تعبير:
طريقة توزيع الكتل على المساحة المخصصة


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (13 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز جداً وشكراً على هذا الابداع


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (13 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع جددددددددددددددددددددددا00000000


----------



## koky55 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ALMANSOUR (14 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
اظهار رائع ... الله يوفقك


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مايزنر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

عذراً ولكني لم أجد روابط الملفات للمشروع كي أره...


----------



## مايزنر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

عذراً ولكني لم أجد روابط الملفات للمشروع كي أره...


----------



## مايزنر (17 ديسمبر 2008)

عذراً ولكني لم أجد روابط الملفات للمشروع كي أره...


----------



## ابو هدير (21 يناير 2009)

مشروع هايل بس السؤال كم الوقت الي سويت له الاظهار؟!!!!!!!؟


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

عرض رائع ومشروع رائع شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع رائع

شكرا لك أخي على هذا الإبداع


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

مشروع حلو ومميز جدا


----------



## engwael2011 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل ماشاء الله


----------



## kasem engineer (20 ديسمبر 2010)

great project ggood work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ملك ملك (19 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا ---- عاشت الايادي


----------



## iyadcoo (20 مارس 2011)

مشروع جميل وتصميم اجمل واخراج اجمل واجمل


----------



## يمامة (24 يناير 2014)

مشاااااااااااااااااااركة جيدة لكم الشكر


----------



## said ebeid (30 يناير 2014)

فين المشروع ده هههههههههههههههه


----------

